
Applying the BOLT optimiser to Clang for up to 15% performance improvement - ngaut
https://github.com/facebookincubator/BOLT/blob/master/docs/OptimizingClang.md
======
rurban
I've added a similar example here:
[http://perl11.org/blog/bolt.html](http://perl11.org/blog/bolt.html)

